# Unmarried Visa and FLR(M) Online form help!



## Shou (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi there,
My partner and I are going to apply for the unmarried visa soon and trying to fill the application form(online one) but there is one question we do not understand!

At section5
1, Were you granted a Certificate of Approval for marriage or civil partnership?
and the answer is NO.
But the next question is
Date of marriage or civil partnership
Place of the marriage or civil partnership
And if you leave those questions blank, it says "error!!" ...

And also we are wondering if a council tax bill is a must(or almost a must), as the flat we live is owned by my partner. But he has not been paying the tax for me and we think we should not attach the bill as an address proven document. But again, the flat is owned by him, it would look a bit weird if we do not attach it even though a council tax bill would be one of the best way to prove our item in our joint name(only if its got both of our name though, and it has not). 

Thanks!


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a bit confused.. the unmarried partners visa is entirely different than FLR(M). An unmarried partners visa gives couples who have already lived together for two years the right to move to the UK together without getting married. It takes the place of a spouse visa which is for married couples. The FLR(M) is Futher Leave to Remain after you have been married in the UK following a fiance visa. 

It sounds like the application you are trying to fill out is the FLR(M) application, which would be wrong if you are unmarried. 

So what is your current situation? How are you currently in the UK?

And if your partner is still taking the single rate discount on his council tax, but you are living at his residence (which I dont know how you are doing without a visa) I would suggest he rectifies this before you apply for your visa.


----------



## Shou (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for the reply. And sorry I did not explain my situation well earlier.

I have been living with my partner(same sex) for total 2years with working holiday and student visas, my visa is going to expire in Jan 2011. I have a 3 month time period that I was away from my partner. Because of the expiration of my previous visa, I had to go back to Japan for 3months to get another visa which I have at the moment. 

About the counsil tax bills, we did consider to start paying the tax.(He was not trying NOt to pay for it intentionally, was totally forgotten about it, which is bad though.) But the problem is, if we start paying now, probably they ask us when I moved in and if we say it was 2years ago, it seems like going to be even more complicated. So we thought it would be better start paying the visa thingy sorted. We realised we are not paying for the tax after we found out that we may need a bill letter of it.(I know sounds stupid..)



ladyliberty said:


> I'm a bit confused.. the unmarried partners visa is entirely different than FLR(M). An unmarried partners visa gives couples who have already lived together for two years the right to move to the UK together without getting married. It takes the place of a spouse visa which is for married couples. The FLR(M) is Futher Leave to Remain after you have been married in the UK following a fiance visa.
> 
> It sounds like the application you are trying to fill out is the FLR(M) application, which would be wrong if you are unmarried.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shou said:


> Hi there, thanks for the reply. And sorry I did not explain my situation well earlier.
> 
> I have been living with my partner(same sex) for total 2years with working holiday and student visas, my visa is going to expire in Jan 2011. I have a 3 month time period that I was away from my partner. Because of the expiration of my previous visa, I had to go back to Japan for 3months to get another visa which I have at the moment.
> 
> About the counsil tax bills, we did consider to start paying the tax.(He was not trying NOt to pay for it intentionally, was totally forgotten about it, which is bad though.) But the problem is, if we start paying now, probably they ask us when I moved in and if we say it was 2years ago, it seems like going to be even more complicated. So we thought it would be better start paying the visa thingy sorted. We realised we are not paying for the tax after we found out that we may need a bill letter of it.(I know sounds stupid..)


If you are a full-time student, you don't count as an eligible adult so your partner can continue to get single household rate for council tax. You are only liable for the full rate during the time you lived together while on your previous WH visa.
You are correct in applying for your leave as same-sex partner on form FLR(M). If the online application form gives a curious response, I suggest you download and complete a paper form. On online form, if a particular section doesn't apply, just write N/A (not applicable).


----------



## Shou (Oct 25, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your reply.
As you mentioned we will download a paper form. Though applying online seems much easier(apart from the question!) and they both have got the same question but at least I can leave the question blank or say N/A on a paper form I suppose. On the online form, because you can not leave it blank or even cannot explain why you are not going to answer as there are boxes that you have to put the date(numbers) of marriage or civil partnership, which makes us think we are using the wrong form or are misreading the question. 

And thank you for your advice about council tax, we will sort out our prob but we are still not sure if council tax bill is a must item to prove our address for the last 2years or not. Because we do not have any council tax bills in our joint names at the moment. The bill does not seem to come every months, so even if we start paying it before applying my visa, we have no clue when when we would get the next bill letter in our joint names. 






Joppa said:


> If you are a full-time student, you don't count as an eligible adult so your partner can continue to get single household rate for council tax. You are only liable for the full rate during the time you lived together while on your previous WH visa.
> You are correct in applying for your leave as same-sex partner on form FLR(M). If the online application form gives a curious response, I suggest you download and complete a paper form. On online form, if a particular section doesn't apply, just write N/A (not applicable).


----------

